# Are varicose veins anything to worry about?



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm starting to get spider veins and varicose veins on my legs. I'm in my 20's. Are they just a cosmetic problem or a warning sign of something else? 
Otherwise, I am in good health. Low BP, good Cholesterol. I exercise and eat well. 

If it is just cosmetic, any tips for getting rid of them?


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

It's worthy of investigating - there are potential problems:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Varicose_veins

http://www.healthy-skincare.com/varicose-veins.html

You could try these remedies - which aren't necessarily cures!

Drink Rosemary tea with Lemon juice.

Apply a compress of Witch Hazel.

Apply an infusion of the flowering tops of St Johnâs Wort.

Steep crushed, fresh Violet leaves and flowers or Calendula flowers in boiling water. Apply compresses of the liquid. Eat a few fresh Calendula petals every day.

Apply Calendula ointment or use Calendula compresses for inflamed areas. If desired, combine with Witch Hazel leaves or bark.

Apply essential oil of Horse Chestnut.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Anything you apply to your legs should be done from the bottom of your leg towards the heart.

If using Essential Oils PLEASE cut the EO with a carrier oil such as Olive oil. EO's can be QUITE damaging to the skin.

Personally I use circulation enhancing herbs internally, Rosemary as Culpepper mentioned, but go easy on it as it 'can' excite the heart because it's also a stimulant, Ginger, Hawthorne, and Cayenne..and when my legs are paining me I rub St. John's Wort infused oil on them....and Don't sit with crossed legs since that causes issues with circulation.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

marinemomtatt said:


> Anything you apply to your legs should be done from the bottom of your leg towards the heart.
> 
> If using Essential Oils PLEASE cut the EO with a carrier oil such as Olive oil. EO's can be QUITE damaging to the skin.
> 
> Personally I use circulation enhancing herbs internally, Rosemary as Culpepper mentioned, but go easy on it as it 'can' excite the heart because it's also a stimulant, Ginger, Hawthorne, and Cayenne..and when my legs are paining me I rub St. John's Wort infused oil on them....and Don't sit with crossed legs since that causes issues with circulation.


The problem with varicose veins isn't a circulation problem per se, it's basically a mechanical problem of the valves in the veins losing their competency and no longer preventing back flow of blood. What most people mean by "circulation" problems are on the arterial side where not enough blood is getting to the tissue, and I would guess that is what those herbs are suppose to improve?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Jan 9, 2009)

kyweaver said:


> I'm starting to get spider veins and varicose veins on my legs. I'm in my 20's. Are they just a cosmetic problem or a warning sign of something else?
> Otherwise, I am in good health. Low BP, good Cholesterol. I exercise and eat well.
> 
> If it is just cosmetic, any tips for getting rid of them?


Your veins have valves in them to help prevent back flow of blood, varicose veins are when those valves fail which leads to pooling of blood. I don't think you've got much of a shot of getting rid of them. About all you can do is wear compression garments to help "squeeze" the blood toward the heart. Unfortunately, one of the relatively few problems that exercise is unlikely to help. Fortunately, not really indicative of much beyond having "weak" valves in your veins and really not too much too worry about in the grand scheme of things. Could potentially become problematic if yours are really bad, otherwise tends to cause skin breakdown in old, deconditioned folks.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I would still suggest Cayenne since it feeds the cell structures of arteries, and veins and helps them regain elasticity.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

Both my parents have them, so I knew I most likely would too. Oh well, I don't wear short skirts anyway. I just don't like seeing my mom's legs every time I look down!


----------



## bluhollow-lady (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, it seems a person can't get rid of these VV's permanently. I began getting them at a young age just after my second child was born. Such a bummer! 
I have noticed mine show less after I have done some swimming. They seem to fade. But it always comes back. 
I have heard about leg spider vein surgery.It is a alternative to think about. I personally wouldn't go through all that.
Have a great day. Patsy


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

Try a google for diosmin. It is a supplement made from orange peel and has been clinically shown to help with V. Veins. Also look into quercetin.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Over time varicose veins can get uncomfortable or painful. The best prevention is maintaining a healthy weight and compression socks. For some of them good muscle tone will help prevent as well. The other problem is if you are prone to them you will want to watch out for hemroids as well.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have them too, My Mom's Legs. Actually my grandma too. 
None of us have ever been bothered by them, they are just not really pretty.
The wonders of genetics, yay.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes to that google - 'Diosmin'

I have paid too much to have the audio scan of the leg veins........
The Dr's want BIG $$$$$ to use a knife to >"fix"< the problem.
They will not tell you about homeopathic remedy's.

I'm taking a diosmin + hesperidin combination . . . .which seems to be working.
try: www.swansonvitamins.com/products.

Since your only in your 20's get onto help for VV right away...........


----------



## varanandy (Nov 29, 2012)

You choose to do need to be worried about exactly what caused varicose undesireable veins and also examine undesireable veins.Despite the fact that these kinds of is probably not serious in the first place, you'll want to assure these kinds of conditions are not any pre-requisite to something else.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Ann has VV and her ankles will hold fluid. 

She stay's off her feet when she can, and props them when I remind her,


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Varicose veins are different than spider veins. Varicose veins can become inflamed, block fluid return, and cause deep vein thrombosis aka blood clots. They are something to watch closely and be aware of potential problems. The ones higher in the leg, above the knee have more danger potential than the lower ones.

At your age, it's probably not going to be an issue at all. But, as you age, be aware of the signs of deep vein blood clots. Pain, heat, redness, swelling of the leg needs to be evaluated promptly. If you can catch the inflamed vein before clots form, you can get treatment and potentially save your life. 
It's important to maintain good blood flow and to allow the valves in the vein to rest. That mean walk around every 2hrs, and avoid long periods of sedentary behavior. If you are traveling a long way, stop every couple of hours and walk around a bit. And keep the legs elevated for a period of time each day to allow fluids to flow back easier. Venous insufficiency can lead to blood clots, wounds that won't heal, and in the very worst case scenario even amputation or death from a pulmonary embolism. So, they aren't anything to worry about at this point. But be aware of the potential problems that varicose veins can cause.

Actually, the BEST treatment isn't herbal or even an essential oil per se. It is massaging the leg from bottom to top to get the fluid draining. Of course you will use oil, and essential oil, to massage them, but the massage itself is more important that the oil. I would use lemon oil for drainage or another citrus oil. Rebounding also helps to drain fluid and move lymph.


----------



## varanandy (Nov 29, 2012)

It can be removed and there is a proper way that can flow the blood properly.


----------

